# Transformer Prime microphone quality



## rj91791 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello Members, I have a couple of questions that I have been trying to get answered for over a month and I hope an Transformer Prime owner can finally answer my question. This is planned to be my first tablet that I ever have had and since I am a school student, I am planning to record my professors lectures during class. My questions are;

1) Do you feel that the microphone quality will be able to do this without any problems?

2) Has the Microphone quality increased since the original Transformer? (because I've heard horrible things about the Original Transformer Microphone Quality).

The microphone quality may not matter to alot of people buying the Transformer prime, but for me, it can be a deal breaker. I appreciate your time and recording tests would also be nice (not really necessary)


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

I have an original transformer sorry not prime lol and have used the app tape a talk just fine to record in class...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

